# Mr. Pick On Knife Defense



## MJS (Jul 7, 2008)

Came across this article.  Thought it would be a good discussion! 

Link


*CKF: What do you think of the empty hand knife self-defense techniques in the Parker system (raining lance, glancing lance, thrusting lance, entwined lance and piercing lance)? *
MR. PICK: My experience with learning the knife techniques from Ed Parker was different than how I do those five basic techniques. I believe those five are as is the early learning forms, basic concepts, theories and principlesangle changes through rotational action, rotational angular deviation, trapping, working on the top side of a sphere and attacking the attack. For Glancing Lance, I believe too much emphasis is placed upon a circular extended handsword than an attacking line to intercept; the rest of the action should begin to combine multiple actions and remove the isolations. Raining Lance from an overhead attack should be defined in angles instead of the customary putting circles into orbit so these orbits do not re-orbit into yourself. A bracing angle such as the first strike in Dance of Death to the groin locks the arm into the body for the attacking guided arm will be physically plunged into the target; then again targets alter circles and lines, these being simple methods of target acquisitions. Concepts should be arranged in regards to expanding the domination of the outer rim principle, creating a dominating matrix.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 7, 2008)

MJS said:


> Came across this article. Thought it would be a good discussion!
> 
> Link
> 
> ...


 I was also taught to grasp the idea of circles, but then let it go for the actual mechanics of your body and proper angles.
Sean


----------



## Josh Oakley (Jul 8, 2008)

How did he get a 10th Degree black belt in EPAK????


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 8, 2008)

Josh Oakley said:


> How did he get a 10th Degree black belt in EPAK????


Why don't you take it away from him. LOL
Sean


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 8, 2008)

Josh Oakley said:


> How did he get a 10th Degree black belt in EPAK????



He is hardly the only one, you know.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jul 8, 2008)

Josh Oakley said:


> How did he get a 10th Degree black belt in EPAK????



the exact same way every other EPAK 10th got it


----------



## MJS (Jul 9, 2008)

Folks,

I'm not looking to discuss his rank.  If you want to talk about rank, start a new thread.  I'm looking to talk about the article and how it applies to the knife work in Kenpo.

Mike


----------



## Twin Fist (Jul 9, 2008)

ok
Mr Pick is widely regarded as the new EPAK expert on knife techniques.


----------



## MJS (Jul 9, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> ok
> Mr Pick is widely regarded as the new EPAK expert on knife techniques.


 
So, now that I popped the bubble on talking about his rank, does anyone have anything of value to contribute to what he said in relation to the knife techniques that are in the EPAK system???


----------



## Twin Fist (Jul 9, 2008)

i never thought the knife techniques in the EPAK system were very realistic.

For knife fighting, i look to the filipino arts


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 10, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> i never thought the knife techniques in the EPAK system were very realistic.
> 
> For knife fighting, i look to the filipino arts


There in lies the problem. Mr. Pick would rather shy away from the deuling concepts of The phillipono systems and get into the killing concepts of real war and battle. Think of the self defense knife techs as puzzles to solve for real world application. Do the work you will get the results.
Sean


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 10, 2008)

Touch Of Death said:


> There in lies the problem. Mr. Pick would rather shy away from the deuling concepts of The phillipono systems and get into the killing concepts of real war and battle. Think of the self defense knife techs as puzzles to solve for real world application. Do the work you will get the results.
> Sean


 
I agree with this.  Most techniques are designed against the "average knife attack".  I can't remember the exact link I saw this at, but 85% of knife attacks are an overhead stab with the knife.  The techniques are designed for these types of things.

FMA is great and has a lot to offer, but it also, many times, looks at knife defense from a dueling point of view.  I don't think that is the intention, but I think many people approach it as that.


----------



## Jdokan (Jul 10, 2008)

We've been reviewing most of the knife techniques we've learned and have come to the realization that they work great against a single stabing/slashing motion....not what I've seen in some of the Dog Brothers video's or others like those...Additionally, in seeing some of the attack video's on shop keepers the attacks seem consistent with what the Dog Brothers profess....As such we have been hashing over this subject and have come to a simple conclusion...When you concern yourself with focusing on blocking the knife you create an instinctive block that allows the attacker to "bounce" off the defensive arm and launch the continual barrage of stabs....as seen in the videos.....what we started to ponder was: stop the initial attack but simultaneously punching the nose...or jabbing the eyes with pokes...I know it is tough to really hit the face so we're using small hand pads... I was thinking it would be great to get one of the marshmellow helmuts...typical head gear still rocks your world when you get hit....

Sorry for the off-base response but the thread started me thinking...


----------



## arnisador (Jul 10, 2008)

Sounds like some good experimenting! I too find those YouTube clips of real attacks _very _informative.


----------

